

Questions that Investors Should Ask Funding Platforms - borisms
http://blog.thefundersclub.com/post/62738846875/6-critical-questions-that-investors-should-ask-funding

======
mathattack
10% of invested funds for admin? Isn't that 5x the industry standard?

